# Portsmouth, OH, F-11, F



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*More About F-11*

this is a female german shepard, black and grey in color with short hair and a medium size, still a pup, around 4 months old and adorable, needs trained to a leash Our adoption fee is $65.00 and includes the spay or neuter which is done after the adoption has been approved and Dog License. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All puppies receive a shot and are wormed upon adoption. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. We make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. Please be respectful to the Shelter Staff. The pound is not able to comply with requests to hold dogs. Thank you. Spaying and neutering offers your pet many health and behavior benefits and lessens the over population of homeless animals who must be euthanized at shelters! 

*My Contact Info*


Scioto County Dog Pound
Portsmouth, OH
740-353-8802
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: F-11: Petfinder


----------

